# Uuni 3



## seany70 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

After some advice just got an Uuni 3, and love it but i notice that when taking the front door off flames come out of the rear is this normal?

Also after only a couple ot lighting i've noticed the inside is full of black soot - doesn't seam to effect the taste, is there away to clean or clear it out?


----------



## submariner (Jun 20, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum. I am not familiar with your smoker but someone will chime in and help out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2017)

I haven't used your pizza oven, but I have looked at it quite a bit. 

The problems you describe lead me to think you are having air flow problems. Mainly lack of. 

All pizza ovens I've used including pellet ovens you leave the door off, unless you are baking bread. Even then the oven needs to be at temp before closing it off. 

I've been tempted to buy this unit but my wife would make me live in it and it isn't big enough! 

Take some photos of your entire process start to finish and post them maybe that will give us some clues. 

Until then when lighting keep all intake and exits open when starting the unit. Close the intakes to get temp
Where you want. Leave exhaust and front open. 

Hoe
This
Helps.


----------



## JAMES844 (Jun 30, 2018)

Morning i had the same thing it is not a problem you just need to practis getting you pizza in and the door proply closed as quick as you can outher wise the change in air flow messes up the convection


----------



## joedube70 (Jun 30, 2018)

Welcome from Cleveland


----------



## flash gordon m.d. (Dec 17, 2018)

i've read of problems like this elsewhere - in those cases, it's been wind that blows into the open door.  i bought a propane attachment for mine (flavor's just as good) and it works great.  also, i now put the racks and drip pan from my GMG davy crockett in the uuni for 10 minutes - just like a self-cleaning oven!!  i  my uuni and mg GMG-DC!


----------



## wade (Dec 17, 2018)

flash gordon m.d. said:


> i now put the racks and drip pan from my GMG davy crockett in the uuni for 10 minutes - just like a self-cleaning oven!!


That is a great tip - It can certainly get hot enough.


----------

